# Price Increase?



## pinkmilk (Sep 18, 2005)

I was browsing the MAC website and discovered that the prices had gone up AGAIN! e/s are now $16 [originally 13.50 since sept rise], paints are $18.50 [org. 15], the MAC traincase is $250 [org 225], blushes are now $20 [org. 16.50], oil control lotion is $32 [org. 25], lipsticks $16.50 [org. 14]

Whats going on here!?

They are just totally trying to suck money out of us... its no fair!


Is this price rise for real?


----------



## kristabella (Sep 18, 2005)

they sound like the canadian prices to me, pinkmilk!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristabella* 
_they sound like the canadian prices to me, pinkmilk!_

 
OHHH!!! ahaha... i wonder wat happened... i guess my browser picked canada for some reason...

*humph* i feel dumb!

Thanks! Im so relieved!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 18, 2005)

they usually go up july 1st every year


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 18, 2005)

How low were the lowest US$ prices?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 18, 2005)

Not yet that I know of, but it most likely will happen again sometime this winter. As I've mentioned before:
 Quote:

  MAC is an Estee Lauder subsidary. This means they follow the guidelines for Estee Lauder and it's associated brands. EL raises prices on assorted products $0.50 every July 1st, and once in the winter (although that date is dynamic, not the same every year) generally for items not effected by the July price increase.

It happens every year. It is not directly effected by packaging changes, the market, returns, etc. as this is basically a method of pro-rating what the production cost increase will be over a certain time and spreading it out. It's also to prevent major class-action lawsuits as we had a few years ago in regard to price fixing.


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Jan 4, 2006)

*Why did the prices go up?*

just curious?  why did they add a $ .50 - $1.o0 to everything (lets just sayL at M.A.C.?
i mean....i'm not saying its bad or nothing....it jus gets me thinking, but why did they do that? lol

plus...thats another 50 cents to a $1 for me to beg my parents for money UGH lol


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 4, 2006)

omg i know huh?! they did that i think a couple weeks ago but still! i wanna know why too. i know its cuz of that supply and demand crap but man i'm not made out of money!! lol.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 4, 2006)

the dollar value isn't the same in the economy.  a dollar in 1972 is different than a dollar in 2002 and prices rise and fall accordingly.  its not about MAC wanting to make more money necessarily, it's an economic thing.


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Jan 4, 2006)

godddd!!!
y cant it be like the good old days where $1 was worth alot...buy a whole junk of candies


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 4, 2006)

um...  well, prices didn't go up here in Canada.

MAC is manufactured - most of it - here in Canada and the Canadian dollar went up a LOT against the US dollar.  meaning, it's more expensive for you in the US.


----------



## aerials (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabigurl* 
_godddd!!!
y cant it be like the good old days where $1 was worth alot "Back in the days"?!?!?!?!??!!?_

 
You know that wouldn't make sense right?
Like MAC_pixie said, it's all relevant to the economy.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 4, 2006)

Estee Lauder brands always raise the prices after Christmas and usually once more during the year on select products. Remember it wasen't too long ago lipglass was $13.50 and not $14. All the E.L. brands do it, my brand just got a little bump on some products too.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_um... well, prices didn't go up here in Canada.

MAC is manufactured - most of it - here in Canada and the Canadian dollar went up a LOT against the US dollar. meaning, it's more expensive for you in the US._

 
 i *think* they did (i'm in ontario). i remember paying $15.50 for an e/s pot before and now the site says $16.00. also, when i bought my stereo rose msf a few weeks ago, it was $27, but i'm pretty sure i paid $28 for my petticoat. i'll have to check my receipt from my lingerie haul to see what i paid for each item. maaan, i remember when MAC lipsticks were $10.00!!


----------



## martygreene (Jan 4, 2006)

*Yes, Prices went up. Here's why:*

MAC is an Estee Lauder subsidary. This means they follow the guidelines for Estee Lauder and it's associated brands. EL raises prices on assorted products $0.50 every July 1st, and once in the winter (although that date is dynamic, not the same every year) generally for items not effected by the July price increase.

It happens every year. It is not directly effected by packaging changes, the market, returns, etc. as this is basically a method of pro-rating what the production cost increase will be over a certain time and spreading it out. It's also to prevent major class-action lawsuits as we had a few years ago in regard to price fixing.

If this practice is something that upsets you, contact MAC and inform them of your displeasure. The only way this will change is for MAC to return to being an independant company, and no longer an EL subsidiary.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 4, 2006)

I love MAC, but I dislike EL being its parent company. MAC is a big enough brand to go independent. EL probably would never do that b/c MAC brings in too many profits. One can wish. *sigh*


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_I love MAC, but I dislike EL being its parent company. MAC is a big enough brand to go independent. EL probably would never do that b/c MAC brings in too many profits. One can wish. *sigh*_

 
I'm sure that MAC has benefitted from being part of the EL family, not just financially, but with the ability to use EL resources, distribution factors, contracts with other companies.  MAC is a large division, but I'm sure they'd run into problems if they were to become independent again.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 4, 2006)

ooh, this makes my stomach ache.  Inflation is such a problem..


----------



## aziajs (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah. I was just looking at the old color stories and when the msf's came out they were $18.50. Now they are $22.50. It's just a way of life I suppose.


----------



## amandamakeup (Jan 4, 2006)

I could have sworn that the studiofix I bought at the mac pro in montreal last weekend was less than what I usually pay. Damn I threw out the bill!


----------



## user3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Martygreene:
What was all the pricing fixing about? I signed up that thing in regards to the cosmetic lawsuit but I never knew exactly what it was about.
I also never heard anything back on it either.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Martygreene:
What was all the pricing fixing about? I signed up that thing in regards to the cosmetic lawsuit but I never knew exactly what it was about.
I also never heard anything back on it either._

 
I signed that too. It was a long time ago (several years I think) and I never heard anything either.


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 4, 2006)

I doubt EL will ever get rid of MAC as its one of their biggest money makers, that and Clinique. 

Yep they raise prices 2x a year, Jan and generally again in the summer, ( jun/july) the largest increase is in Jan, ( the most quantity). 


Every year when I worked for EL we had complaints about this, why? what for? Im not buying it, Im going somwhere else, its not that price at so and so -- until customers figured it out its the same price everyhwere unless they went to the outlets and there you may or may not get your skincare new - I personally would never buy skincare there as most of its OLD - they have stuff there that  5yrs and older but check the date to be sure.


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_MAC is an Estee Lauder subsidary. This means they follow the guidelines for Estee Lauder and it's associated brands. EL raises prices on assorted products $0.50 every July 1st, and once in the winter (although that date is dynamic, not the same every year) generally for items not effected by the July price increase.

It happens every year. It is not directly effected by packaging changes, the market, returns, etc. as this is basically a method of pro-rating what the production cost increase will be over a certain time and spreading it out. It's also to prevent major class-action lawsuits as we had a few years ago in regard to price fixing.

If this practice is something that upsets you, contact MAC and inform them of your displeasure. The only way this will change is for MAC to return to being an independant company, and no longer an EL subsidiary._

 

no it doesnt upset me at all...i jus wanted to kno WHY....cuz i'm still a kid goin through high skool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..yup..


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 5, 2006)

So if they raise the price of mascara a dollar a year, by the year 2020 it will cost $24. I mean, it doesnt seem right to me that they raise *all* (or most) of the costs. If it costs 50 cents more to make an eyeliner or whater, then raise the price of eyeliner a dollar. But I guess from a Capitalist point of view, it makes perfect sense. Ggggrrr.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jan 5, 2006)

but in terms of the worth of the dollar in 2020...a mascara might need to cost $24...

a lot of price increases have to do with economics and honestly the stockmarket...EL is a stock traded company so they have to keep the profits positive to keep shareholders happy...

that's business...that's economics...prices go up on everything!  not just cosmetics..

look i remember not even 10 years ago when i was in highschool and gas was $.89 a gallon...now its $2.15...and that's fewer years of a higher percent increase than the $24 mascara in 2020 (which my fav mascara at Lancome DOES already cost that hehehe)

so, these price increases are typical...have been going on forever...its just that now you see it


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Jan 5, 2006)

deleted


----------



## ladydanger (Jan 12, 2006)

it may also have to do with all the returns people make. i still can't understand why people buy just to return. weird ways. i mean, i understand if it's a damaged product, but just to return for the heck of it? never made any sense to me.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_look i remember not even 10 years ago when i was in highschool and gas was $.89 a gallon...now its $2.15_

 
little bit off the subject, but damn, i wish my gas was that cheap!!  it's $2.70ish right now for unleaded, but toward the end of last year it was over three dollars a gallon.  The gas cap got it to go down, though.

they said that the increase in price is for the price to get the gas here.  i'm glad that they don't apply the same increase to my makeup!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 29, 2006)

*Price increase*

As of 1/1/07 in the US and 1/7/07 in Canada there will be a price increase in all MAC product...

anywhere from .50 to 2.00 in alot of skincare items

just a heads up


----------



## xsparkage (Dec 29, 2006)

just skincare? or in everything?


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 29, 2006)

Thankyou for the information. =)
In my opinion that is lame....I hope they don't raise the prices on everything.
They are zillionaires practically.
Oh xSparkage thankyou again for the Classical pic!


----------



## addicted_2color (Dec 29, 2006)

eek, i better pick up some things that i wanted before the price increase.


----------



## jenii (Dec 29, 2006)

Christ, haven't they already raised the price of the skincare now that it's got new packaging?

It's so stupid.


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 29, 2006)

I noticed on the website alot of things were already marked up like 50 cents. Bummer, but EL brands usually do that once-twice a year.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, every six months the prices get changed.

I got assigned the task of price checker yesterday....Most skincare, shadows ($14), all the Prep & Primes, CCBs, most foundations ($28.50), sponges ($2.50), MSF ($24) & some oher things...all together there was about a page & a half of changes


----------



## LadyLaundale (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *temptalia* 

 
_I'm pretty sure inflation ain't risin' THAT quickly to merit yearly price increases, or even TWICE a year._

 
ITA, and I sure hope that the prices don't change on the website BEFORE the New Year.  We should at least get a chance to order first.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 29, 2006)

I wonder if the price increases will ever stop for awhile.


----------



## princess (Dec 29, 2006)

In time to come, MAC will become a HE brand price wise. I do not believe inflation happens that fast to jusitfy an increase once or twice a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anyone email them to ask about this? 

If they keep on increasing prices like this I think I will have to stop buying sooner or later...


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 29, 2006)

If they go up in the UK, I'll walk out infront of a bus. We already pay over the odds for MAC !


----------



## mrstucker (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_If they go up in the UK, I'll walk out infront of a bus. We already pay over the odds for MAC !_

 
Don't do it Amy!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually, if the prices keep increasing, I can see the counterfeiters counting their money now....watch for an increase in fakes out there!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Dec 29, 2006)

*THAT'S GARBAGE!!! *





 They're probably raising the prices to accomadate for the 500 collections they launch every year. The costs to market, create, package etc. for so many collections must be staggering. But as its been discussed in the forum before... the quality of their products seem to have dwindled. So has the creativity. I honestly couldn't justify paying more now for products that just... dare I say... aren't as good as they used to be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno... I think you can keep the costs down by going back to only launching a couple major collections every quarter (the way it used to be). That way there's more time to develop the products rather than just spewing products out one after another. AND they would be able to spend some bucks to reformulate some shit... cause man... it either doesn't show up... or it won't even last. That's just my take on things. I'm all for paying more... if its better than before. But if its the same shit? Why would I? But hey... that's just me...


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2006)

This is so LAME! They just did this! I know a lot of people that buy MAC because of the prices. They keep it up and it's going to back-fire. This stinks.
I wish I had the $ to buy up the stuff I currently want before this happens.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 30, 2006)

dammit. like they don't charge enough already? i was all stoked because minimum wage is going up on the first...but i guess now that means everything else has to be more expensive too haha!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 30, 2006)

I think this is really dumb. I buy MAC partly because it's cheaper.


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 30, 2006)

It isn't just MAC, it's all Estee Lauder brands so MAC really doesn't have control over it, it's the parent company. I've worked for 2 EL companies and it has always been like that. And not every item gets the increase every time, they do some products in spring, some in fall , some may not get it for a year or so, it rotates. So an eyeshadow may not get the increase twice a year. And also it has alot to do with ingrediants being marked up by suppliers, distribution costs (things like gas for the trucks to ship everything, anything made with petrolium including the plastic for packaging is affected by gas/oil prices)...and also in regards to ingrediants, especially more natural ones, the supplies sometimes get scarce which makes them cost more. And trying to find alternative ingrediants is tough. All that, plus many more things get factored into it, it's not just about trying to make a profit off of you...although that is always a goal. For the amount of product you get plus the quality you get, it's not too bad to ask $13.50 for a shadow, heck Revlon is close to $10. Next time you're at Sephora try to find how many eyeshadows are under $15, not too many and most are closer to $20. So I mean, yeah it sucks, but it's really not just the CEO of MAC or whatever sitting there thinking of ways to f*** with you.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_If they go up in the UK, I'll walk out infront of a bus. We already pay over the odds for MAC !_

 
Geez babe, thats pretty bad, but you think that you got high prices, check out Aussie Prices its the pits, hence why I get everything from the US usually... As much as I love MAC, they need to give us girls from other than the US a break!


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_As of 1/1/07 in the US and 1/7/07 in Canada there will be a price increase in all MAC product...

anywhere from .50 to 2.00 in alot of skincare items

just a heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great..it only took me a year to learn all the new prices...and now I have to do it all over again...yay....:goofy:


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 1, 2007)

yet another reason why i only buy in pan form and at the cco.


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 1, 2007)

This happens every year, from ALL EL brands. The biggest price increase is in Jan, and a second one in June/July. Not all items are increased but a lot are, for example at EL mostly skincare items are as they are big sellers as are perfume items. 

Why are people still getting upset over this? It a given, unless MAC is sold to someone else and even then other non EL brands also have price increases in Jan as well, every year. 

Its a fact, its life, its a given, accept it and move on. Or find something else to buy, EL will doubtful not stop doing it. They haven't for the past 15-20 years. 

If you want to stop the increase or LE items, dont buy them, we the consumers have control and until we actually STOP buying so much, MAC/EL will not change. 

Remember the Tampax story? They changed packaging, put less tampons in the new box, women were upset, moved to a different brand, because they felt they were getting ripped off and eventually Tampax put the original number back in the box because they were losing so much $$$. 

So until WE stop buying, ALL of US as consumers, MAC/EL has us by the P**sy hairs.


----------



## k_im (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_It isn't just MAC, it's all Estee Lauder brands so MAC really doesn't have control over it, it's the parent company. I've worked for 2 EL companies and it has always been like that. And not every item gets the increase every time, they do some products in spring, some in fall , some may not get it for a year or so, it rotates. So an eyeshadow may not get the increase twice a year. And also it has alot to do with ingrediants being marked up by suppliers, distribution costs (things like gas for the trucks to ship everything, anything made with petrolium including the plastic for packaging is affected by gas/oil prices)...and also in regards to ingrediants, especially more natural ones, the supplies sometimes get scarce which makes them cost more. And trying to find alternative ingrediants is tough. All that, plus many more things get factored into it, it's not just about trying to make a profit off of you...although that is always a goal. For the amount of product you get plus the quality you get, it's not too bad to ask $13.50 for a shadow, heck Revlon is close to $10. Next time you're at Sephora try to find how many eyeshadows are under $15, not too many and most are closer to $20. So I mean, yeah it sucks, but it's really not just the CEO of MAC or whatever sitting there thinking of ways to f*** with you._

 
I agree, MAC is still the cheapest of high-end brands to me. And I like them way better than those that charge $15-20 for a single eyeshadow!

Unfortunately, I paid ~$26-27 today for my Lightscapade w/ tax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feels a bit guiltier with that extra $1 or $.50 gone.


----------



## mellimello (Jan 1, 2007)

Did pro pans go up in price? 

I'm kind of annoyed at the price change but they're still one of the "cheapest" HE brands, so I'll keep buying until they start charging as much as NARS, smashbox, etc etc.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_If they go up in the UK, I'll walk out infront of a bus. We already pay over the odds for MAC !_

 

Same for us aussie girls!


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 1, 2007)

Boo, just as I got used to budgeting for it... not like a dollar here or there affects much, but it'll make me think twice about doing a haul.  I usually don't buy more than 2 items at once, so anything more will be rarer now. =(

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I got assigned the task of price checker yesterday....Most skincare, shadows ($14), all the Prep & Primes, CCBs, most foundations ($28.50), sponges ($2.50), MSF ($24) & some oher things...all together there was about a page & a half of changes_

 
Thanks for the price quotes, MisStarrlight... do you happen to remember how much lipstick and blushes are?

Does anyone know the Canadian price changes?  I'd assume it's similar... shadows would be then $17, foundations $30, msf's $25.50-26... nothing outrageous?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Boo, just as I got used to budgeting for it... not like a dollar here or there affects much, but it'll make me think twice about doing a haul.  I usually don't buy more than 2 items at once, so anything more will be rarer now. =(



Thanks for the price quotes, MisStarrlight... do you happen to remember how much lipstick and blushes are?

Does anyone know the Canadian price changes?  I'd assume it's similar... shadows would be then $17, foundations $30, msf's $25.50-26... nothing outrageous?_

 
according to MAC site, shadows are $16, foundations $29. you can check out the prices at maccosmetics.com. on the bottom of the page, click country chooser and click on Canada.


----------



## ninabruja (Jan 1, 2007)

i found an old magazine the other day where lipglasses were listed as costing $11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't really have a problem with the occasional price increase but twice a year is a bit much.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_according to MAC site, shadows are $16, foundations $29. you can check out the prices at maccosmetics.com. on the bottom of the page, click country chooser and click on Canada._

 
shadows have been $16 for a while here in canada. the price change hasn't taken effect yet, and according to the op not until 1/7.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 1, 2007)

Lipsticks are 14, blushes-17.50 (sorry, I don't know Canadian prices)


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess I'll buy up a few things this week to last me till the Balloonacy collection... I'm going to try to pass on Icon and Barbie.. (don't laugh, I might actually make it!).


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 2, 2007)

IMO, if MAC keeps going up on their prices to a point where it's really high, the lesser people will buy their items. If they keep their prices decent, the MORE people will buy them. I think they should keep their prices decent with good quality to keep their customers.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 2, 2007)

i noticed this yesterday when i picked up some new stuff...i wonder what causes the increase, i wonder if the cost of production really goes up every six months...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 2, 2007)

It's not really a big deal.  MAC isn't doing anything that any other makeup line isn't...even drugstore brands.

And it's not like it every product goes up every time....as someone mentioned before-it kinda rotates.

And I dunno if everyone's prices are going up...the memo I saw was only for the US & Canada....there may be hope still.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Price increase*

CANADIANS...

eyeshadows are now 16.50, lipsticks are the same, MSFs are now 29.50 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )...

those are the only prices i knew off by heart (the original prices) so i'm not sure what else changed also...


----------



## Aerynna (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Price increase*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 

 
_ Prices CHOPPED! Many discontinued and LEs at retail! Please check out the sale!  

MAC Sale

"Some days it's not even worth chewing through the restraints." !_

 
This is really OT, so my apologies if this should be located elsewhere or if you want to move it.  But I have a question.  I wanted to click on the "MAC Sale" previous poster referenced above, but when I did, I got the following message:

Aerynna, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 

Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Price increase*

i know most of us don't notice the extra $1...but it all sums up at the end of the year...its insane how much we spend on MAC every year...but it's an addiction i can't get rid of...i have to get my fix every week!!!! YES I have noticed I have been going to MAC every single WEEK!!!! it's insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TAXES DRIVE ME INSANE!!! dont even get me started on MAC international stores where the prices are hiked hiked hiked up all over!!! it's insane...yall are right MAC's probably gajillionaires!!! they dont need to increase their prices!!!


----------



## Holly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Price increase*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aerynna* 

 
_This is really OT, so my apologies if this should be located elsewhere or if you want to move it. But I have a question. I wanted to click on the "MAC Sale" previous poster referenced above, but when I did, I got the following message:

Aerynna, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 

Does anyone know why this is?_

 
Its because you need over 20 posts to access the Sales section of the forum. Which is where that persons link probably leads to

To keep on topic, as long as the prices dont go up waaay higher its all good for me


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Price increase*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_CANADIANS...

eyeshadows are now 16.50, lipsticks are the same, MSFs are now 29.50 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

those are the only prices i knew off by heart (the original prices) so i'm not sure what else changed also..._

 
That msf increase really got to me... I know I should've expected it, but... yikes!  And I just got comfortable with adding them to my hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad lipsticks didn't go up, but now there's no reason to b2m for them over shadows.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 17, 2008)

So I have read on a livejournal MAC community that someone was told by her MA that effective July 1st there will be a price increase at MAC.  She didn't mention on what products, or how much of an increase, but I am wondering if anyone has heard anything about this?  Anyone know if there is any truth in this?


----------



## damsel (Jun 17, 2008)

there's a similar post about this: MAC FAQ: Annual Price Increases hth


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

I really hope not. I dont think they should have a price increase every year. I dont know much about this, but at this rate, MAC will become way too expensive for anyone. Thats probably why they did the F+F sale right now...right before the increase lol


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope not.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 17, 2008)

I work for another EL brand and our prices are going up July 1st. We haven't had an increase in 2 1/2 years so I was waiting for this honestly.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope not...


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Other brands seem to do it annually - I am surprised MAC has not done it sooner.  Hopefully it will be somewhat nominal - like a dollar.  Some brands increase almost every year at like a $1-2 rate.

-Lauren


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah but when does it end? they surely can't keep increasing it ever year. Imagine what we'd be paying 5 or 10 years from now. When does it stop?


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 17, 2008)

Didn't there used to be a 50 cent increase every year? I KNOW some things have gone up since I got into Mac. I hope its not more than 50 cents!


----------



## damsel (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I hope its not more than 50 cents!_

 
me too, but i'd rather have no increase at all. why would they increase prices with the economy in the state it is? but then again if you love mac is 50 cents gonna stop you. probably not.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

They better not. But if they do, I will have to cut back big time. I mean I already have enough MAC to last me 5 life times or so. lol


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 17, 2008)

everything went up either $0.50 or $1.00.  you have to understand, the economy being bad causes these, imagine the cost of shipping products with gas where it is now, that paired with frivolous returns and theft lead to these increases.  it sucks, but thats just how it is.  we got the memo last month and we were so surprised to see that everything was increased.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 17, 2008)

Meh.

Supply and demand.

It's the way of the world.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_everything went up either $0.50 or $1.00. you have to understand, the economy being bad causes these, imagine the cost of shipping products with gas where it is now, that paired with frivolous returns and theft lead to these increases. it sucks, but thats just how it is. we got the memo last month and we were so surprised to see that everything was increased._

 
Yep. Gas prices effect much more than what goes into your own gas tank. It takes fossil fuels to not only ship, but the energy to produce, everything. I'm sure you're all feeling it at the grocery store now, for example.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a good excuse to stock up or get permanent items. If I have the money I'll get some shadows and a few other permanent items before the increase. (I'll never run out of the shadows)

I understand what you guys are saying. But it really does suck. I'mnot one to complain about stuff..but like I said. When will it end?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_This is a good excuse to stock up or get permanent items. If I have the money I'll get some shadows and a few other permanent items before the increase. (I'll never run out of the shadows)

I understand what you guys are saying. But it really does suck. I'mnot one to complain about stuff..but like I said. When will it end?_

 
I totally agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This does suck!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 17, 2008)

Atleast there's eBay still, I've never had probs with it and u can catch good deals if ur patient. I prefer ordering directly from MAC though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

It does suck though if it happens. The shadows are the only product I would stick with thru high prices though. Everything else I can deal with from the drugstore.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey at least we have our CCOs and sale threads on specktra. =)


----------



## panther27 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh well.This really sucks but it won't stop me from buying my MAC!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Yeah but when does it end? they surely can't keep increasing it ever year. Imagine what we'd be paying 5 or 10 years from now. When does it stop?_

 
That's what I thought.  $.50 adds up over time.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea I definitely feel the price increase at the grocery store. $.69 for an ear of corn while it is in season...when I was growing up i remember seeing it 10 for $1.00! Makes you think twice..


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it going to be on all the products or just certain ones?? They didn't raise the prices on ALL the products last time, I don't think.

I wish they would release a list of what was going up.


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 17, 2008)

They just increased prices last year. With shipping costs soaring and everything, I won't put it past them not to. It will make more sense business wise with high costs to even make and send out their products.


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 17, 2008)

Awhh, I hope not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC is making me poor .. 

hehe


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 17, 2008)

it's ALL about supply and demand... the economy is down, true... but as there is such a demand for MAC and other good cos. that they can charge whatever they want. customers demand high quality product, they supply it. it's very simple.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 17, 2008)

Crap...


----------



## melliquor (Jun 17, 2008)

Does this include UK prices?


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well... I'm a big girl ... I CAN TAKE IT!!! *trying to act tough* ... (hope it's not more than 50 cents >.<") *crossing fingers*


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if the prices, for the LE collections, are going to change?? Some of the prices have already been released. GAH!! I guess I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 17, 2008)

Hah! If they do I might have to boycott MAC for a while.. as if it wasn't expensive enough! That just means more money for LUSH! ;D


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ When will it end?_

 
Never.  Gasoline where I live goes up between 3-7 cents a week, if not more.  Currently it is at 4.57, and yesterday it was 4.53.

*Supposedly* you should be getting pay increases as well (yearly, like cost of living raises) so *technically* it should sorta balance itself it out.

Not saying that it really does....

-Lauren


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 18, 2008)

Like I said before, I work for another EL brand and ours are going up, but the main reason why (but not the only reason of course) is because our shippers have increased their prices to ship our products to all our locations, we used to get a discount on shipping but the freight companies won't do it anymore and have increased our cost twice already this year so we had to cover the cost somewhere. So I'm sure MAC is having the same issues, it's company wide.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 18, 2008)

Shit. That means Nordstrom stuff is going to be more expensive when Colour Forms comes out.

I hate price increases. I think we're going to have less business since the economy isn't doing so good anyway. This will throw off alot of normal customers.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Does anyone know if the prices, for the LE collections, are going to change?? Some of the prices have already been released. GAH!! I guess I'll just have to deal with it._

 
they will.  if shadow prices go up, then all shadow prices will go up, including those in LE collection.  shadows will prolly go up $.50, along with lipsticks and lipgloss, and liners.  powders and foundations will prolly go up $1.  this is what they went up the last time prices increased.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they will.  if shadow prices go up, then all shadow prices will go up, including those in LE collection.  shadows will prolly go up $.50, along with lipsticks and lipgloss, and liners.  powders and foundations will prolly go up $1.  this is what they went up the last time prices increased._

 
I have been thinking about this, and even it the prices go up $.50 or  more, it's not going to effect the amount of MAC I buy.  I mean, even if I buy 10 things, the price would only be about $5.00 more than I am paying now.  Not enough to deter me from the makeup that I love.  MAC is definately not as expensive as most other department store brands (i.e. Bobbi Brown is $19 for e/s and $23 I think for blush.  Chanel and NARS are more).  The price of everything is going up from gas, to milk, to a cup of coffee.  If it costs more to have MAC shipped from it's suppliers to stores, than it is only logical that they would have to increase a bit.  Not a big deal to me, just my 2 cents.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 18, 2008)

I examined the papers the company faxed us.
 Most of the products are going to be .50$ more expensive, but not all. But one thing is for sure, prices are definetly going up.


----------



## Ruffage (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_me too, but i'd rather have no increase at all. why would they increase prices with the economy in the state it is? but then again if you love mac is 50 cents gonna stop you. probably not._

 




Why no, I guess not.





So sorry for the bad joke, ladies.  Just gotta get it out of my system.


----------



## nursie (Jun 19, 2008)

i dont like price increases, who wants to pay more for anything? but, before i got a mac counter close to me two years ago (10 minutes away!), i bought estee lauder lancome clinique. those products are higher priced than what i buy at mac, so i'll keep on buying. but moreso than the increase of mac items, the increase in my weekly grocery bill, gas costs, and having two teenagers that already want and need everything under the sun plus one that will be DRIVING soon (a teen added on my car insurance, helloooo poor house)....those costs i think will be limiting what i buy over next year. i really wait until i see things i really want rather than buying whole collections just to have them (which i used to do with estee lauder!)

and i'm a state employee, cost of living increase was 1% this year


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2008)

My MA said he hadn't heard anything was going up, except that mascaras were going up by $1. But I guess if other MA's have confirmed it, then thats whats going to happen.


----------



## Labonte (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this in the US only?


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 20, 2008)

Singapore too.. starting from July.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

Here in Germany the prices have already been increased during the last two years.
For example a lipglass and an eyeshadow were 14 € (US $ 21.80)  each in 2006, today we have to pay 15.50 € (US $ 24.20) each.

Please don't increase the prices here one more time!! Who should pay for it??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2008)

EL raises MAC prices in  $.50 to $1 increments on _select _items, twice per year.  That has been the  policy.  

Notice the use of the word "select", meaning that it is not an across the board increase.  Considering today's economy and makeup being a non-essential item (yes, I know....some of you are shocked by that statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I will venture to guess that the increase will not include any highly visible items, i.e. lipglass, shadows, lipsticks.  MAC will most likely be more hush, hush about it and slap those increases on things like liners, blushes and skincare.  That's my theory.  

As a MAC consumer, I am currently spending near $70.00 to fill up my gas-swilling Rover (but I love Angus-That's his name, btw), I am guessing that MAC takes that into consideration.  Then again, Who knows, with shipping costs increasing, they might be hurting.  We shall see.


I could be wrong, but that's my two cents.  Hey, two cents...now that's an increase I can support!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 23, 2008)

so is every item MAC sells will go up? I'm hoping to pick up foundation before the prices go up. yeah i should have gotten it when MAC has the 15% off sale but I was contemplating if I should get it or not. Now I regret not getting it when the 15% off sale was on. Hopefully, MAC will have the sale again.


----------



## lalunia (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Hey at least we have our CCOs and sale threads on specktra. =)_

 
Do the CCO prices go up as well during the price increases?


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 24, 2008)

the memo that was emailed to us last month listed everything that was being increased, but i cant remember everything, i do know it was a 2 pager so there were alot of items.  studio tech was on there as well as mascara, i think studio fix too.  pretty much everything either went up $0.50 or $1, no more than that.  sorry ladies.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalunia* 

 
_Do the CCO prices go up as well during the price increases?_

 
Ultimately it does, as an increase in the original product will affect the price that MAC gives to CCOs when CCOs acquire the product, so CCOs will have to up prices as well.  The increase probably won't trickle down to CCOs until later.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey ladies its July 1,2008 and the eye shadows, eye lashes, mascara, foundation, rose to .50 or even 1.00 more

Pigments, brushes, lipsticks, lipglosses, slimshines, blushes are all the normal plrice... 

Overall I think I can deal with this... Before EVERYTHING on mac increased, lipsticks were like 12.00 and pigments were like 16.00 back in the days... So maybe the prices will rise next year.. but were safe this year ^_^

Quick question B2M controversy... If the eyeshadows are now worth more than the lipsticks and lipglosses.... How is this going to work out?  No more B2M for eyeshadows? ...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah now I just read Mac livejournals post and heard there will be another increase in 6 months on the stuff that didnt rise like lipsticks and lipglosses, maybe blushes and pigments too....


----------



## f!erce (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Oh well.This really sucks but it won't stop me from buying my MAC!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree.  I wont stop buying groceries and I wont stop buying MAC.  I get nourishment from both of them!  LOL


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 1, 2008)

I am still not understanding why MAC keeps increasing Canadian prices when the Canadian dollar is pretty much on par with the US $$ and most of their stuff is practically made in my backyard (just outside of Toronto)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 1, 2008)

The blushes did go up too. They are $18 now.  I'm sure the pro pan e/s and blushes will have gone up $.50 too.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoa it was 17.50 this morning T_T...

Dam i had an order in my cart, i should of bought it yesterday now i have to spend 10  extra bucks lol @[email protected] there goes my lunch money


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahhh..this sucks!! I was actually just thinking the other day...MAC hasn't raised prices in a while. lol GREATTTTTTTTTT right before all these collections. Oh well, I can't complain because it is one of the cheapest high end makeup brands.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jul 1, 2008)

What went up $1?? All the products on the PRO site are just up .50. I might be missing it though.


----------



## damsel (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_What went up $1?? All the products on the PRO site are just up .50. I might be missing it though._

 
i noticed the brush cleaner went up by $1.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 1, 2008)

Last nite I bought climate blue e/s...14.50 and studio fix powder...I can't remember but I think it was the same price I brought it at last year.  I get alot of uses out of it, so I don't mind paying around $25 for it.  I really need to start shopping in state tho lol...including the MD state tax increase and this increase man...I just need to plan trips up to Christiana everyonce in a while when I want to splurge.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 1, 2008)

So I have been perusing other higher end makeup lines today, and I realized how awesome MAC is for remaining lower priced than most of them! Compared to Bobbi Brown, NARS, Shu Uemura, even Too Faced- MAC is a steal. I hate price increases but I'm okay with MAC doing it since they're already so affordable!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_So I have been perusing other higher end makeup lines today, and I realized how awesome MAC is for remaining lower priced than most of them! Compared to Bobbi Brown, NARS, Shu Uemura, even Too Faced- MAC is a steal. I hate price increases but I'm okay with MAC doing it since they're already so affordable!_

 
TOO FACED cost more, but is twice the size, hence cheaper.... not sure about the other brands


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 1, 2008)

Nail Lacquers went up $1 too.

Did Powerpoints and other regular pencil eyeliners go up by $1 or $.50? (I  think technakohls stayed the same)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 1, 2008)

Nail laquer
Eyelashes
Mascara
Brush cleaner
Bronzers
Foundation
Other loose beauty powders
All went up $1

Eyeshadows
Blushes
Went up .50

Lipsticks
Lipglosses
Slimshines
Pigments
Are all going to get a .50 cent raise in the next 6months (RUMOR from a MAC warehouse) but i think its true.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Quick question B2M controversy... If the eyeshadows are now worth more than the lipsticks and lipglosses.... How is this going to work out? No more B2M for eyeshadows? ..._

 
you'll still be able to get them.  right now you can b2m for slimshines, and they are $14.50, and plushglass is a b2m option, and thats $17.50.  and as someone said earlier, all will increase in price in another 6 months.  why don't they just increase it all at once?  its gonna be too confusing for people.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Nail laquer
Eyelashes
Mascara
Brush cleaner
Bronzers
Foundation
Other loose beauty powders
All went up $1

Eyeshadows
Blushes
Went up .50

Lipsticks
Lipglosses
Slimshines
Pigments
Are all going to get a .50 cent raise in the next 6months (RUMOR from a MAC warehouse) but i think its true._

 
eye kohls and powerpoints are now $14.50, the same as technakohls.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Never.  Gasoline where I live goes up between 3-7 cents a week, if not more.  Currently it is at 4.57, and yesterday it was 4.53.

**Supposedly* you should be getting pay increases as well (yearly, like cost of living raises) so *technically* it should sorta balance itself it out.*
Not saying that it really does....

-Lauren_

 
I think my employer needs this memo! :lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2008)

other stuff that went up:

*skincare:*
studio moisture cream-$31
fix+-$16
gently off/pro eye makeup remover-$18
cleanse off oil-$21
green gel/cremewash-$19.50
wipes-$17/$25

*accessories:*
lash curler-$15
sharpeners-$3.50

concealers are all $15.50 now

lip pencils are $13 and cremestick liners are $14.50

primers increased as well.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 2, 2008)

The increase must not have been the same in both the US and Canada, because blushes, bronzers and loose BP did not go up.


----------



## animecute (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow eyeshadows will be $20 in no time lawl. And then we'll think back and think the prices now are cheap XD
Darn, I didn't know about the price increases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No more chocolate for me </3

Fast response eye cream went up by $1 as well.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_Fast response eye cream went up by $1 as well._

 
no it didn't.  its been $28.50.


----------



## animecute (Jul 2, 2008)

Not in Canada.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm actually kind of laughing about the fact that cremestick liners (at least in Canada) are currently costing more than lipsticks. Something just seems a bit off there, for the lipstick to be cheaper than the liner...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2008)

The threads about price increases with MAC have been merged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks guys!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_So I have been perusing other higher end makeup lines today, and I realized how awesome MAC is for remaining lower priced than most of them! Compared to Bobbi Brown, NARS, Shu Uemura, even Too Faced- MAC is a steal. I hate price increases but I'm okay with MAC doing it since they're already so affordable!_

 
Yes, this is the only reason I am stopping myself from banging my fists on the floor and throwing a tantrum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol I suppose I can deal with this small price increase, even though .50 can really add up in a big purchase. I'll just think about how much better it is than paying upwards of 26 dollars for an eyeshadow.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2008)

well at least your usamoney only went $.5, in the uk it's gone up by a £1 which is $2! whihc doesn't sound like much but it all adds up


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 3, 2008)

But essetially it is abot Mac wanting to make money, cause with the current economic situation,a nd the increase in fuel, Mac's profits will be suffering, and so they are increasing them to cover the gap in profits due to fuel, thus, it is down to both the economy which thus in turn reflects the money Mac makes Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_the dollar value isn't the same in the economy.  a dollar in 1972 is different than a dollar in 2002 and prices rise and fall accordingly.  its not about MAC wanting to make more money necessarily, it's an economic thing._


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 3, 2008)

Due to inflation and the economy, it seems fair that prices need to go up, the only thing that isn't fair is that wages are not increasing in line with inflation


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

UK prices have gone up £1


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 3, 2008)

I know it's so unfair, cause it doesn't seem like it, but if you want to buy a few things it knocks your budget out of sync


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_UK prices have gone up £1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? On everything?

I was just on the MAC site, and eyeshadows are still a tenner, and pigments are still fifteen pounds...
Urgh, I hope they don't go up any more. The UK are paying extortionate proces on MAC as it is, compared to America.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 3, 2008)

I also noticed that another makeup site from which I purchase goods also raised praises from $0.01 - $2.00... messed up


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_Due to inflation and the economy, it seems fair that prices need to go up, the only thing that isn't fair is that wages are not increasing in line with inflation_

 

Seriuosly? I thought that minimum wage in the US was increasing? I know i was getting paid $4.90 as a server and im suppoed to be getting $5.25/hr soon....... am I wrong? I dont keep up on this stuff very much that's just what I heard from a lot of people...


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Seriuosly? I thought that minimum wage in the US was increasing? I know i was getting paid $4.90 as a server and im suppoed to be getting $5.25/hr soon....... am I wrong? I dont keep up on this stuff very much that's just what I heard from a lot of people..._

 
Gosh, your minimum wage is so low, no wonder everything's cheaper in America! Here the minimum wage is nearly €9/hour I think, which is around $14


----------



## damsel (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_Gosh, your minimum wage is so low, no wonder everything's cheaper in America! Here the minimum wage is nearly €9/hour I think, which is around $14_

 
servers get paid less per hr because they make tips. minimum wage is still low. where i live it has risen to $7.15. believe me, if you have to live off just minimum wage, high end makeup would not be in your budget. it barely affords you anything but necessities.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, in Cali, the minimum wage is $8 an hour which is high compared to the rest of the nation, but it's SO expensive to live in Cali. I think we have the most expensive gas prices.


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yeah, in Cali, the minimum wage is $8 an hour which is high compared to the rest of the nation, but it's SO expensive to live in Cali. I think we have the most expensive gas prices._

 
In San Francisco I hear minimum wage is going up to $11 something an hour...but you're right, with gas and the cost of living that's not really ANYTHING!!!  I think right now it's like $9.15.....

I know that people making around $50,000 a year here isn't enough to survive with this bad economy,.....*sigh* long ago I would've been uber happy making that much....


----------

